# Puppy Growling



## Sparkey (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm a proud owner of a 8 week old V Puppy. 
I've had her for just under a week now and she has been fantastic, loves her crate, food and toys and has settled in really well. 
However in the last couple of days I have noticed that if cuddling her on the floor (sofa is out of limits) and she falls asleep if we go to wake her/move her she will growl a little. 
I think that we may have been handling her too much with cuddles and she has got use to this (and expects this). 
I know this is early in her life but I want to nip this issue in the bud straight away. 
She has shown no sign of aggression in any other away. I've taken her food and toys away and had no issues. 

Has anyone got any advice on how I can resolve this issue.

Thanks


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Use the search function. There are 3 million threads and 60 million replies which will answer your question. Sorry, not being rude, just that there are too many threads already on this and we don't really need another....


----------



## Sparkey (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for that! I did use the search before I posted my thread, but me being a new user I couldn't find anything that was specific enough to my problem!! 

Are you able to put me in the right direction?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We had this exact same problem with Ruby as a pup and posted about this a while ago. 

It was quite a struggle for a while and our trainer recommended to start to teach her to come instead of moving or pick her up. One of the techniques we used was to put a leash on her and give a tug and then call her. 

Ruby rarely growls and is a very submissive dog. Still to this day, if she is sleeping and want to move her she lets out a very faint growl if we use our hands to move her. We have to call her. 

Someone on this forum reminded me - Sometimes you have to let sleeping dogs lie


----------



## Sparkey (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks RubyRoo 

Yes I believe in not to disturb a sleeping dog, but it only seems to happen when she is on my lap on the floor so when I need to get up. 
Hoping its just a settling in problem, but one I need to control.


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

Our girl grunts like a fat piggy when you move her off a lap. Not really a growl, just a complaint. But we don't acknowledge it and move her anyways, and it seems to be lessening now.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Sparkey said:


> Thanks RubyRoo
> 
> Yes I believe in not to disturb a sleeping dog, but it only seems to happen when she is on my lap on the floor so when I need to get up.
> Hoping its just a settling in problem, but one I need to control.


Yep - Ruby did the same thing. They are comfortable and don't want to be moved. Just get up and don't use your hands. It will get better as she matures. She is still just a baby. I remember the days of Ruby on my lap. She wanted to be there all day. Now she just leans on me and puts her head in my lap.


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

I was glad to read that this behaviour is standard! My eight week old pup does the very same thing! we are convinced she thinks she is a lap dog and are conflicted between remembering that she is just a baby and wanting her to not learn any bad habits as she will inevitably be 50-60 lbs and definitely NOT a lap dog. Thanks for reminding me that she will mature RubyRoo!!


----------

